# JR SMith seriously hurt in car crash



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/06/09/ap/sportsline/main2907920.shtml

*AP) <!-- sphereit start -->*Denver Nuggets player J.R. Smith and another man were seriously injured Saturday when the sport utility vehicle Smith was driving collided with a car.

Smith and the unidentified passenger were ejected from the SUV in the crash, which occurred around 5:30 p.m. on Stagecoach Road in Millstone Township, said Sgt. Stephen Jones, a state police spokesman.

The passenger _ who had serious head wounds _ was airlifted to Jersey Shore University Hospital in Neptune, while Smith was taken there via ambulance.

Further details on their injuries were not immediately available Saturday night.

Smith's vehicle apparently went through a stop sign, Jones said, and collided with the other car. The driver of that vehicle and two other people in the SUV were injured and taken to CentraState Medical Center in Freehold, but their injuries were not considered serious.

The 21-year-old Smith was a star player at Lakewood High School and St. Benedict's Prep in New Jersey. He averaged 13.0 points in 63 games this season.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow. This is really sad. I pray him and his friend will be okay.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow. I'll certainly say a prayer for JR and his passenger. I had just logged on and went to NBA.com when I saw this and immediately told my daughter to text her friends who had met and taken a picture with JR before a Hornets game one night. I hope he'll be ok.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would guess that serious doesn't mean life threatening...Because they had a chopper take away the passenger,but he went by ambulance.It doesn't sound good for his passenger though.When they call in the helicopter that means you're in pretty bad shape.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2899338

In this article his dad says he's "fine". Being ejected from a vehicle never sounds good though. Hope he's ok.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This is terrible news. I hope they will both be ok. I sure hope JR will be back on the court next season.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I read an item on aol sports that said JR passed a car that was parked at the stop sign then went out into the intersection.I've always been a real critic of his decisionmaking on the basketball court,but I'm sure another court will be pretty critical of that decision.If this Andre Bell were to die he'd probably be facing manslaughter or something similar if this is what really happened.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Hope he's okay and has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/story/10222268/rss

The passenger has just died.I don't see how JR doesn't deserve to face some serious charges,especially if he passed a car stopped at a stop sign.He got tickets for improper passing and running a stop sign


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/story/10222268/rss
> 
> The passenger has just died.I don't see how JR doesn't deserve to face some serious charges,especially if he passed a car stopped at a stop sign.He got tickets for improper passing and running a stop sign



Man oh man. This is really horrible.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

glad to see hes not too injured, but now he's going to feel the wrath of the court system. Something of this magnitude won't go unnoticed, by all estimations hes in some deep ****.


----------

